# what is the skline blue paint code.



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

does any know were i can get the blue skyline paint code or were i can buy the paint.for my car.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

are you talking about Bayside Blue that is on the Skyline in the BF Goodrich ads? if i remember correctly it is TV2 paint code for Nissans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

*thank you man*

cool i hope this helps me out.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

MotoRex's site claims TV2 is the Bayside Blue code for the R34 too, if that helps any..


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

awesome thnx guys


----------

